# How to change BIOS "splash" screen?



## robertbaer (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a new BioStar H61MGV3 ver 6.9 motherboard (Intel LGA 1155), and it is not possible to safely change the BIOS screen.
Their so-called FAQ:
BIOSTAR :: FAQ
is littered with errors; see my version of it at: Index of /BioStar


NONE of their supplied screen images can be transformed; get message "transform fail".
Do not have full exact known SAFE image specifications for use to bypass non-working "transform" step.


Please, HOW can i *safely* change that BIOS screen?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

An good brands of motherboards there is always an option in the BIOS to turn it off and on and on brands such as asus you can actuallu use your own image as a splash screen.


----------



## robertbaer (Jul 21, 2014)

Why is it that almost nobody knows how to READ?
Did i or did i NOT ask _HOW_ to *change* the BIOS screen?
I did not ask how to remove it; I want to ALTER it.

I documented the fact that BioStar's so-called BIOScreen Utility FAILS to do the "transform".

I asked how to change the BIOS screen.

I also asked if anyone could supply complete pic file specifications so that i could bypass that program failure.

It is noteworthy that their "FAQ" has many errors; I made a similar "FAQ" that is a bit closer to reality:
Index of /BioStar

Since you work for Microsoft, it may be of interest that the first screen shows that installation is not activated, and the left-side "logo" may be an indication of a pirated version.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

robertbaer said:


> Why is it that almost nobody knows how to READ?
> Did i or did i NOT ask _HOW_ to *change* the BIOS screen?
> I did not ask how to remove it; I want to ALTER it.
> 
> ...


No need to be rude and I do not work for Microsoft.

First like I said there should be an option in your BIOS to upload your image to change the splash screen to the image you want but then again only good boards offer that option, if there isn't then the only way around it is to try and do the long winded way Biostar say and if that doesn't work you may be screwed. Maybe updating your BIOS may help although flashing the BIOS should only be done for proper problems and something like this.


----------



## robertbaer (Jul 21, 2014)

I am only slightly sorry about the first sentence, but of about 6 "responses", there were zero that addressed the question.
So, what the heck am i to think, but that people just do not read?

Your response this time is a bit more detailed, and i have a question concerning that detail.
You said that "in good boards" that the BIOS _itself_ has that option.
I have worked with about 5 different boards over the last 20 years and have never seen such a thing; they all had a separate utility "similar" to the one that was on the BioStar CD (yes, poor sample).
The reason for the quotes, is that those utilities worked.

But that comment caused me to do something dangerous: think.
Would it be a good idea to get a similar (BIOS screen) utility for a different board, perhaps maybe a different maker but still Intel?
Somehow, one would have to determine that the same BIOS _chip_ was used.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you would have to be certain that the utility was compatible.

My asus sabertooth z77 board has the option in the BIOS you just have to go to one section of the BIOS and find the image that is stored on the hard drive i.e in pictures in Windows and select the one that you want as a splash screen. I am pretty sure they have to be JPEGs. I did it once but I always prefer seeing the asus logo and then POST screen.

My last asus board had that option too that was an asus rampage formula x48 board.


----------



## robertbaer (Jul 21, 2014)

Yah! Compatibility is the stinger; nobody, but nobody gives the BIOS chip specs (mfgr, designation).
And on this board, the BIOS chip either is sub-miniature or emulated in the Intel H61 chip.

Thanks for spelling out two MBs where the BIOS has the software for changing the "splash" screen integrated.
That brings up yet another item that nobody (err..no mfgr) talks about in specs: BIOS splash screen utility.

I have written Intel and ASUS for a working utility.

Thanks for the indirect idea.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well you can usuall tel when you see the post screen it will say AMi BIOS or American megatrends. They are who do the BIOS chips and the program on it, asus for example will have a bit added for them by AMI.


----------



## robertbaer (Jul 21, 2014)

Must be something new, because all of the MBs i have seen (except this one!!!) use one of those BIOSes and all had external software.
Noteworthy that either JPG or BMP were the preferred format; there must be something about the storage algorithm in a JPG that makes it easy to use for this (BMP is a one-for-one, backwards).

Yah! You saw that right, AFAIK the BIOS is NEITHER one; those two makers are the ONLY ones that i have ever seen since the '90s.
Maybe Intel rolled their own and put it in the H61 chip.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go to your system over view in the BIOS it should say AMI BIOS. Using your own splash screeb nn the asus boards it is part of the BIOS it is on some gigabyte boards too. 

There is a stupid utility that asus provide with their boards to do the same thing but you don't need it. That utility has other things you dont need like overclocking which I always do which should be done in the BIOS. The only thing it does have which is good it allows you to charge an ipod or iphone through the usb ports when the computer is turned off.

earlier on I said you could just use the picture from my pictures in windows. You need to save them to My logo which comes with with the utility. Then you go into the BIOS and select the picture from the mylogo directory.

BMPs are usually a file that is split into 4 colours when you are saving or encoding them and those colours are cyan, magenta, yellow and Black.

JPEGS dont get split so the files a smaller and easier to process.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have been searching the net for you, from what I can gather you need to update the BIOS as I guessed earlier on but I would be very wary of doing this. You should never update the BIOS unless there is an issue the new version fixes.

And when I say issue I mean such as incompatable RAM or something like that.

I have been reading other threads elsewhere that say the BIOstar info on the splash screen change is totally wrong and BIOstar will not tell you what to do if you contact their support. From what I can gather they have screwed up with the utility and screwed up with the info regarding that utility. I think you need to cut your losses and give up.


----------



## robertbaer (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you very much!
So, I am not the only one that found the "utility" error, am not the only one that complained and got nowhere, and not the only one that found their "FAQ" was riddled with problems.

Makes me feel a little better.
Hope that Intel responds positively to my e-mail query.

Thanks again.


----------

